
I started writing tests with no asserts - andrewfromx
- speed close to where it was when I was not writing any tests.<p>- i don&#x27;t waste time trying to make assert(foo, 2) or !assert(foo, nil) logic at the end of each test<p>- I just puts foo.inspect at the end of the test, run it, and move on when it&#x27;s working<p>- the next programmer still has a wonderful little test that shows my intent and knows this code was at one point working or it wouldn&#x27;t exist.<p>- there&#x27;s no breaking the build when tests fails because without asserts tests never fail.<p>- tests are not run 24&#x2F;7 over and over to catch something. They are there when you want to debug some code and leave very nice notes to the next programmer (maybe you)<p>- there&#x27;s no technical debt to pay down as years go by and tests break. The tests are always just there as archaeological relics of code that puts some useful information to the console at some point in time.
======
andrewfromx
discussion here: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/38563315/how-do-people-
st...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/38563315/how-do-people-struggling-
with-tdd-feel-about-leaving-out-the-asserts)

